# MMMM Tea !



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

One day my wife was out, and I was in charge of my grand daughter for the day.

She was 2 1/2 years old. Someone had given her a little 'tea set' as a gift, and it was one of her favorite toys.

I was in the living room engrossed in the evening news when she brought me a little cup of 'tea', which was just water.

After several cups of tea and lots of praise for such yummy tea, my wife came home.

I made her wait in the living room to watch our grand daughter bring me a cup of tea, because it was 'just the cutest thing!'

My wife waited, and sure enough, here she came down the hall with a cup of tea for Grampa, and my wife watched me drink it up.

Then my wife said,"Did it ever occur to you that the only place she can reach to get water, is the toilet?"


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)




----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Good one, at least it had just the one flavor. HA!!


----------



## Mick105 (Jan 6, 2012)

Good thing she didn't bring the crumpets with that tea!


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

*Good one Don.........*


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

Good thing it wasn't hot chocolate!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

That's disgusting Ruger !! LOL


----------



## oneshotcowboy (Mar 4, 2010)

priceless, and good thing their was no baby ruth involved either...lmao


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Jeff and Ruger your two minds together scare the hell out of me...LMAO


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Very good.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Hmmm...reminds me of a true story.

My wife is a teacher. The art teacher at the school was gone for a week and so a sub was in place taking care of the kids. Well she got frustrated how slow washing up was taking at the end of each class.

Her being from some foreign country saw it no problem allowing the kindergardeners to wash thier hands in the toilet. Well lets just say the following day there were a large number of parents at the school.

True story.


----------

